# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG -Samsung GT-i8150 Galaxy W (Samsung Ancora) Unbrick – Boot repair supported

## 4gsmmaroc

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Resurrecting Samsung I8150 is easy. Phone is auto powered on with USB Data Cable connected to the PC while battery is connected.
Please note, MSM8255T is dual core chipset – it has ARM11 and Qualcomm  Scorpion cores. During power on sequence only ARM11 core is visible on  the JTAG chain. If boots are not completely damaged and it comes up to  initializing of the Scorpion core then Scorpion core appears on the JTAG  chain too. This will shift ARM11 from TAP0 into TAP1 position on the  chain, while current resurrector has the ARM11 core hardcoded at TAP0  position. Thus make sure to establish JTAG connection in the time range  while Scorpion core is not visible yet. *To resurrect Samsung I8150:*  Solder JTAG cable to Samsung I8150 JTAG pads; Make sure Samsung I8150 is selected in the list of models; Insert battery and connect USB Data cable; If you use only battery, press Power On key; Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect power supply, de-solder JTAG wires;  Now  phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up  normally you can flash it using known flashing methods. *To enter download mode:*  Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold ‘Volume Down’ key and press ‘Power ON’ button.     *Please click "Check for Updates" Button in RIFF JTAG Manager to download and install new files.  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## nabilstade

متوقف على شاشة الاقلاع

----------

